
Everything You Know About Obesity Is Wrong - snow_mac
https://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/everything-you-know-about-obesity-is-wrong/
======
ulldoitforever
Honestly the headline doesn't match the article at all.

It's the same old advice from 40 years ago: eat your damn veggies and fruit.

~~~
rezistik
And exercise. It starts sounding like there's something specific and secret
that's been discovered but it's just the same advice. Eat less, exercise, eat
better natural foods.

~~~
ThJ
What? The article literally starts off by explaining that 98% of dieters fail
to keep their weight down long term, and that dieting bodies go into
starvation mode, impeding weight loss. That's the bit that no one talks about.
That diet and exercise doesn't help a fat person get thin and stay thin.

The one cure they fail to mention is bariatric surgery. It's the only
scientifically proven method of long term weight loss.

